# نصائح لقائدي السيارات (المشكلة وحلها) - من مقالات المهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة



## abduljaleel (14 أكتوبر 2012)

نصائح لقائدي السيارات (المشكلة وحلها)​1- لمبة التحذير من إنخفاض ضغط زيت المحرك: Oil pressure warning light 

وهي لمبة موجودة في تابلوه عدادات السيارة، وتعبرعن وعاء زيت تسقط منه قطرة زيت، وهناك نوع آخر عبارة عن لمبة حمراء مكتوب تحتها " لمبة تحذير ضغط الزيت" كما بالشكل، وهي تعتبر من أهم لمبات التحذير في السيارة، والتي تستوجب التوقف بالسيارة، وإيقاف تشغيل المحرك على الفور، لأن إستمرار القيادة أثناء إضاءة هذه اللمبة يعني إنهيار محرك السيارة.وهناك إعتقاد خاطئ لدى كثير من سائقي السيارات أن هذه اللمبة تخص فقط مستوى زيت المحرك – آي هي دليل على ان زيت محرك السيارة منخفض...ولكن هذا غير صحيح... لأن هذه اللمبة بالذات تختص بأن ضغط زيت المحرك منخفض، وليس مستوى زيت المحرك منخفض،لأنه في بعض السيارات يوجد حساس يختص فقط يمستوى أو منسوب زيت المحرك .والوضع الصحيح لهذه اللمبة ان تضيئ فقط عند فتح الكونتاكت (آي عند وضع الإشتعال في حالة تشغيل)،وتنطفئ بمجرد تشغيل المارش ودوران محرك السيارة بثواني قليلة.وإذا ظلت هذه اللمبة مضاءة (أو تضيئ وتنطفئ) بعد دوران المحرك، أو أثناء قيادة السيارة على الطريق في هذه الحالة يجب إتخاذ جانب الطريق الآمن، والتوقف بالسيارة، وعلى الفور يجب وقف دوران المحرك. ويبدأ فحص مستوى زيت المحرك، وكذلك الكشف على وجود تسريب للزيت.فإن كان مستوى زيت المحرك مضبوط،، ولا يوجد هناك تسريب للزيت، ومازالت لمبة التحذير من ضغط زيت المحرك مضاءة، في هذه الحالة يجب التوجه لأقرب مركز خدمة معتمد للفحص، والكشف.وإن كان هناك إنخفاض لمستوى زيت المحرك فيجب أولا البحث عن السبب، فإن لم يوجد تسرب للزيت في هذه الحالة يمكن تزويد زيت المحرك فإن إنطفأت اللمبة كان هو السبب، وإن لم تنطفئ اللمبة فلا يجب التحرك بالسيارة، ويجب إرسال السيارة لأقرب مركز خدمة معتمد. 

وهناك طريقة بسيطة ممكن أن يجريها السائق بنفسه في هذه الحالة

1. أن يتاكد من أن سلك طرف مبين ضغط الزيت في مكانه

.2. أن يفك طرف السلك من مبين ضغط الزيت وملامسته بجسم المحرك (عمل توصيل أرضي ) بعض فتح كونتاكت السيارة فأن غنطفأت اللمبة يدل على ان ساعة الزيت تالف ويجب تغيرها

.3. أن يقوم بعملية غسيل لدورة زيت المحرك بأن يقوم بتغيير زيت المحرك ووضع فلتر و زيت آخر جديد ويقوم بتشغيل محرك السيارة لعدة دقائق ( 5- 10 ) دقيقة ثم يقوم بتغيير الزيت مرة آخرى ويلاحظ اللمبة، فأن إنطفأت يبدأ في تكملة رحلته بالسيارة بعد تجربة السيارة لعدة كيلومترات للتأكد من عدم إضاءة اللمبة مرة آخرى.وإنخفاض ضغط زيت المحرك إحتمالاته الأتي

1. مستوى زيت محرك منخفض.2. تسرب زيت من المحرك

.3. تلف ساعة الزيت (مبين ضغط الزيت)

.4. وجود شوائب في زيت االمحرك

.5. وجود شوائب أو إنسداد فلتر زيت المحرك

.6. إنسداد في مجاري دورة التزييت

.7. تلف بلف ضغط الزيت بدورة التزييت

.8. تلف بالدائرة الكهربائية لمبين ضغط الزيت

.9. عيب في طلمبة ضغط الزيت

.10. تلف السبائك الداخلية (مثل سبائك عمود الكرنك)

.11. إحتياج المحرك لإجراء عمرة كاملة.

مهندس / عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة


----------

